
Show HN: Infrastructure as Code (Iac) maturity model – seeking feedback - jph
I&#x27;m seeking feedback on Infrastructure as Code (IaC) and a maturity model for it.<p>IaC typically includes many Hacker News tools of interest (e.g. AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Mesos) and areas (e.g. agile, devops, lean).<p>A maturity model is typically a simple assessment for how well an organization is doing in an area of interest.<p>Here&#x27;s my work in progress so far-- feedback and constructive criticism is much appreciated.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;maturity_models&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;examples&#x2F;infrastructure_as_code&#x2F;infrastructure_as_code_maturity_model_by_joel_parker_henderson.md
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/maturity_models/blob/...](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/maturity_models/blob/master/examples/infrastructure_as_code/infrastructure_as_code_maturity_model_by_joel_parker_henderson.md)

